# Titles and capitalization



## Vicki (Jul 30, 2013)

I am confused about the capitalization of titles. (I left all my grammar books behind the last time I moved.)
Here are my examples:
When someone addresses a person with a title, a duke for example, I have been writing it like this: "As you wish, your grace." (lower case), 
introducing or announcing him with his full title: "His Grace, Duke Valdor of Trethawynd." (Upper case), 
and referring to him: "Would you have his grace's horse saddled. He is ready to leave now." (lower case), or "Did the duke tell you his plans for the festival?"


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

When the full title is used, whether the addressing is in second or third person, it's capitalized; His Grace, Your Majesty, etc. When it's only "the duke" or "the queen", it's not capitalized.


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 30, 2013)

Grammar had never being my 'thing', even in portuguese is kind of weak let alone in english. But, I would use it capitalized when mentioning to one specific person, The Queen of England, but let it uncapitalized when is just 'queen' in general. As I said, grammar is not my thing.


----------



## Graylorne (Jul 31, 2013)

In general, when the title is part of the name (Captain Johnson, Richard Duke of York, Reverend Smith) you capitalize it.
When you're addressing someone directly, you capitalize it (Yes, Captain; Hello, Duke; Good evening, Reverend; of course, Your Grace, Your Excellency).
But my lord, my lady, are not capitalized.

The British have different rules from the Americans and it is very easy to make mistakes. I'd say unless you're writing an historical novel, don't bother with the rules. Make your own style sheet. As long as you're consequent, you're OK.

To give an example of the difficulties: the Count of Toulouse (is the English way), but le comte de Toulouse (is the original French way -they use lowercase for titles).

(The given rules come from the Chicago Manual of Style.)


----------



## Vicki (Jul 31, 2013)

Graylorne said:


> In general, when the title is part of the name (Captain Johnson, Richard Duke of York, Reverend Smith) you capitalize it.
> When you're addressing someone directly, you capitalize it (Yes, Captain; Hello, Duke; Good evening, Reverend; of course, Your Grace, Your Excellency).
> But my lord, my lady, are not capitalized.
> 
> ...



I'm in a weird situation in that I was born and educated in England, but I live in North America and write in American English, plus I'm fanatical when it comes to grammar. I like your answer; it is most helpful. Thank you.


----------



## A.F.Grappin (Aug 10, 2013)

...thank you so much for this thread. I'm always fighting with it myself, ad it doesn't help that I'm working on a trilogy that has eleven princes in it, so there is huge need to keep things consistent and straight.


----------

